# Which personality types are best for computer programming?



## Zander35E (Nov 16, 2016)

I have noticed a pattern with people I know. I am an INTJ (look to the left), and I am between good and great at Javascript. My INFJ family member is a master C programmer. One of my xNTJ family members is a good programmer, but my ENTJ family member isn't that great. My INTP friend is okay at Javascript, and my ESFJ acquaintance is not good at any language. May I have more information to validate or falsify my hypothesis that Ni-dominants have an advantage in computer science?


----------



## inmymind (Feb 15, 2016)

I think INTJ's would be excellent programmers. I am an INFJ, and I was good, but I really didn't like it even though I did it for 10 years. I am now a Systems Analyst. I write the wire-frames, DB Schema's and decide on what features go first based on business needs (most bang for buck features). I like this role much better, and I think it fits my MB type better than just a straight programmer.


----------



## junofirst (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm infj & coded in the 80's but then got more of a buzz overclocking PC's. Wish I'd stuck with coding lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Best programmers I've seen are ISTJs, they rock assembly language(I have not choose them just by this, there's more). The rest I see INTP and INTJ being the most likely, but this is not weighting at all, I've even seen ISFPs as really good programmers, so, this is more of a choice who is likely to be responded by the attraction the type has to those activities.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Zander35E said:


> I have noticed a pattern with people I know. I am an INTJ (look to the left), and I am between good and great at Javascript. My INFJ family member is a master C programmer. One of my xNTJ family members is a good programmer, but my ENTJ family member isn't that great. My INTP friend is okay at Javascript, and my ESFJ acquaintance is not good at any language. May I have more information to validate or falsify my hypothesis that Ni-dominants have an advantage in computer science?


Completely anecdotal, but both the best and the worst programmers I know are INTPs. I have yet to meet a great programmer who's an extraverted type. A few of the best troubleshooters I know are ISTPs, but those I know who are serious about programming usually lack the big picture thinking. Assembly language and flipping registers on a 6510 CPU came very naturally to me (ISTP). The INTJ programmers I know have been excellent at producing working code in their originally learned style and languages, but not very good at updating their skills over time.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Programming is quite abstract, technical, rigid, systematic and requires very high attention to detail. Anyone who can enjoy working with something like that is good for the job. What I think correlates are introverts and thinkers.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

The ones that learn computer programming.


----------



## SpaceMan (Dec 11, 2014)

Bill gates is an INTP, from what I know of.

I believe all types can be excellent programmers, and I don't really think any one type has ultimately more of an advantage - in a sense. Because that would be going into the field of Intelligence. And all types can be "dumb", so to speak.

When working with electronics (Microprocessor and MCU programming), I've seen an excellent ESTJ deliver code like it were his b**. ENTP's, INTP's, a singular ENFP (seriously, this dude), INTJ's, ISTJ's and so on, I have worked with many people with different MBTI types, and none of them really show a/n dis/advantage, in anything - when it boils down to solving a particular problem, in relation to their cognitive function stack. 

But that's not to say that some of them academically excel above others - like previously mentioned, this concerns the field of intelligence, rather than MBTI.

To answer your question in a pedantic fashion, it depends entirely on what the purpose of the programming is, in relation to how much time is invested in programming as well as other factors, that I am probably unaware of. Once you have data to work with, you can only then begin to think about *hypothesis testing* what you consider an advantage. Otherwise it's just plain confirmation bias and you won't get anything else here, *unless someone links you a test similar to this*. And even then we have to consider the test's reproducibility - have others achieved the same results?


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't think there is a correlation, but I think that introverts and thinkers would be more _attracted_ to it.


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Zander35E said:


> ... I am between good and great at Javascript. My INFJ family member is a master C programmer. One of my xNTJ family members is a good programmer, but my ENTJ family member isn't that great ...


I dunno that you get all that far with this particular definition of "computer programming". Everyone can learn a programming language and become "good" at it, just like with any other language. Personally, I found that _actually developing a piece of software_ -- from the idea to the finished product (that's how I would define "computer programming") -- is perhaps the most direct application of how my mind works in the real world.

You start with a problem you want to solve, create an abstract model of it, break it down in tiny parts, solve them one at a time, and then build it back together. It comes extremely easy to me. The abstract-model part is my default way to look at things, it's effortless, and breaking down a problem into smaller chunks is my default way to act. I can basically type my thoughts into the computer and have software; often enough, I skip the entire problem/abstraction/planning part, because the program is already all there in my head and I only need to write it down. I really do enjoy it -- the ideal mix of abstraction and creativity.

That said, I dunno that this means I'm the "best" type. Quite possibly, there are other ways to approach programming (I wouldn't know, I only ever worked alone). Also, if you want to talk about supposed "quality" of code, I'm the wrong guy. I use conventions when I like them, ignore them when I don't, and if it works, it _works_. I hate dogma, and the field of programming has a shocking lot of it.


----------



## Zander35E (Nov 16, 2016)

Narci Claus said:


> The ones that learn computer programming.


Fair enough.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Gingerbread SpaceMan said:


> Bill gates is an INTP, from what I know of.


...which mostly tells us that stereotypes based on MBTI don't really work. Gates is a better example of that you don't have to be an extroverted thinker to be a ruthless business person than that INTPs are good programmers.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Intp. The subject itself is very Ti Ne. But of course, it's not exclusive to any type. A person of any type can be good at CS.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

oops double post.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Our best programmers at my company are an ENFP and ISTP. 

Our ENTP Director of development is probably the best programmer overall because he's like 60 and has been doing forever but hes now our director.

We also have an INFJ development manager who's really good.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Me. Untyped INFP, ENFP, ISTP, ENTP. XD 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

But I've known someone who are born to be a programmer. He's an INTP. He's like so quiet and reserved yet he's a god at it. XD we even call him god. Hahahhaha. XD

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

INTPs


----------



## deen5858 (Oct 22, 2018)

I would say personality doesn't matter, but I noticed all good programmers I know are INTJs. I am precisely INTJ and been working in SEO area for about 3 years, now I want to try[link removed] . I feel it is just what I could dedicate my life to, at least I will try it.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

I work in CS area and we have plenty of different types in our teams. Neither of them seems to be weaker than other for that kinds of job. And if you have enough versatility in your workplace, a good team uses everybody's strengths to contribute their best based on personality and other skills. 

From what I've seen, everyone in our team has their own slightly different strengths - for tasks requiring social communication with many parties, ENFJs seem to be good while doing some tasks which require dealing with a lot of details - there's no competitor for that ISFJ girl and so on. There are a few INTPs too. They seem to be very good at debugging whatever technical issues - their Ti just seems to be slightly better at this than lets say my ENFP nature. On the other hand for me it's somewhat easier to take leadership in projects where many people are involved while INTPs prefer to not communicate so much and rather like to focus on hands-on tasks. There are INFJs too among us and they're good at what they're doing etc. Yet we all deal with programming too. So as you see, that kind of diversity in the team makes 1+1=3 not 2 and helps to build up team effect.

This area of job is so wide and versatile that there's something suitable for everybody  If it all was the same, only then we could talk about which type is better than other


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

It seems the INTXs are the best ones I know. But I just happen to know a lot of computer programmers. My partner is an INTP and he computer programs all the time. Even when he's not at work he does.


----------

